# I HAVE NO CLUE



## ZYMANUK (May 16, 2005)

BOUGHT 6 ABOUT 2 MONTHS AGO, 2 HAVE BEEN EATEN AND OTHERS JUST FIGHT ALL DAY







. DONT KNOW WHAT TYPE OF PIRANHA THEY ARE, WAS TOLD THEY MIGHT BE RHOMS OR SANCHEZI. ANY IDEAS PEOPLE ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

A little young to tell and im no expert but my guess would be either sanchezi or irritan.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i dont think their rhoms at all


----------



## Chouin (Jun 8, 2003)

A little to small to tell, but might be rhom or sanchezi.
If you can separete them, it could be a good idea, they will always fight, until just one is alive.
Good luck
Chouin


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Chouin said:


> A little to small to tell,
> If you can separete them, it could be a good idea, they will always fight, until just one is alive.
> [snapback]1027805[/snapback]​


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I really don't know what they are. But they are serra's, so the best you can do is to separate them


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

cant tel but really does not look liek a rohm at all. but they are a serra species.

with that being said serras are alot like male betas they will fight to the death. you need to divide each one of try to sell what u cant divide. serras will NOT tollerate any other tank mates. if more than 1 piranha in a tank is what you are looking for then you need to go with the pygo species as they can be housed together.

good luck and welcome to P-fury


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Its kinda hard to tell when they're so little but I think they're sanchezi' because of the prominant scutes. You really shouldnt keep them together because they are fin feeders and will constantly take bites out of each others fins. I recomend that you seperate them if its possible. Cool looking little serras.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Hows your sailfin pleco getting along with those little serras???? Is your pleco being nibbled on by your piranhas?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Strong resemblance to s.irritans based on body shape, presence of prominent belly scutes and how the tail banding _appears_ based on photos. A photo where the tail isn't bent would make identification alot easier.

Moving this to Piranha ID forum


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not irritans....Probably sanchezi but the fish are rather small to ID.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

post more pics when they get a little bigger.....but id say irritans......strongly doubt they are rhoms


----------



## ZYMANUK (May 16, 2005)

thanks for help, only have 1 left now, traded others towards a bigger tank....will keep you posted


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Separate them or get a monster tank


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Too small, but likely S. sanchezi. Keep a record on its growth and repost photos as the months progress and growth. I could use some of those at OPEFE to document morphology.


----------



## STREGA (Mar 13, 2005)

they might be s. irritants separate them immediately!


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

not from BAS by any chance are they???


----------

